# Bliss and the brain



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.sfn.org/content/Publications/Br..._the_brain.html


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I found this really interesting, but will need to read it again! Thankyou Eric! Spliff


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well I wish they could measure my pre-frontal cortex activity with a "Joyometer" or something. I think with concentration, focus and practice, one can probably increase the left-sided activity. I wish we could tell what was more active at any given time in an instant. Like we could have little 'blinkers' installed to light up in either eye or something.







I want to see the link to genes now. That should be fascinating too.Thanks Eric







BQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:Thanks for the article.







JeanG


----------

